# A planetary tobacco tax



## Alex (20/10/14)

source

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Nice read, thanks @Alex. It's so scary to think that a bunch of greedy idiots can make important health choices for me. Force me to live a unhealthy lifestyle, and tax me into the ground. With a healthier option out there. Unbelievable!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

